

Tips For Entrepreneurs Before Making The Move To Silicon Valley - vic_nyc
http://startupgrind.com/2012/10/tips-for-entrepreneurs-before-making-the-move-to-silicon-valley/

======
kintamanimatt
This article is mistitled. It should be "Tips for Entrepreneurs _Seeking
Investment_ in Silicon Valley". There are tons of ideas that don't need
investment.

> A great way to find out if you have a really killer idea is to go and ask
> 100 random people on the street.

I so disagree. I really don't think most people know what they want until they
see it. Sometimes things that sound cool in the abstract are lousy in real
life, and sometimes things that sound abysmal in the abstract are actually
awesome. Plus, a random sampling of 100 people may well be completely
inappropriate. If you're not reaching out to the right 100 people you're going
to get some very misleading results.

> You can now launch your startup via Facebook, Twitter, and LinkedIn as well
> as get coverage from companies like TechCrunch.

This isn't a marketing strategy! A launch is just the beginning, and probably
the most insignificant portion of the uphill battle in user / revenue
generation!

\--

Anyway, my pedantry aside, this article provides a healthy dose of realism
that so many people, especially those seeking investment, sorely need.

------
arbuge
Agreed regarding traction... Zuckerberg had plenty of traction on Facebook
before moving to the Valley. I look at that as a good model if moving wouldn't
be affordable or easy.

